# CRNA billing - New Mexico



## kadensmom (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there anyone that would be willing to email me privately regarding New Mexico regulations and rules for CRNA billing? I am in Oklahoma.

Thanks 

Kara Hawes, CPC
khawes@medwebsolutions.net


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Nov 23, 2010)

I had to do some CRNA billing once for an ASC and from what I remember (been a few years) is it has to be physician supervised but beyond that the codes are the same and you used a special modifier to show it was physician supervised.

Of course, the CRNA has to be licensed in NM.


----------

